# tokidoki on sale!



## vivaXglamlove (Dec 30, 2006)

Urban outfitters has three tokidoki items on sale

I know a lot of you like Tokidoki, so I knew this had to be posted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Click here


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 7, 2007)

thanks!  i love tokidoki!  just bought the smashbox quads too!


----------

